# EAA Airfair Chehalis, WA 2010



## Trebor (Aug 12, 2010)

hey guys, finally went through the photos I took and put 'em all in a photobucket album.

all in all it was ok. sucks I didn't go aboard the DC-3 let alone go flying, but the weather was just too crappy 

enjoy!
http://s28.photobucket.com/albums/c230/RJandreau/EAA Airfair Chehalis 2010/


----------



## evangilder (Aug 12, 2010)

Those are nice, shame about the weather. Sometimes if the weather is crappy, it makes for good monochrome or sepia shots.


----------



## Trebor (Aug 12, 2010)

heh all I had was a simple point and shoot camera. HP Photosmart M425 but thanks, Evan


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 12, 2010)

They still look nice thought, very cool.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 12, 2010)

Sucks about the weather but very cool shots none the less, many thanks!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice shots!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 12, 2010)

Cool shots.


----------



## Trebor (Aug 12, 2010)

thanks guys, we were supposed ot have a Mustang and a B-25 come in, but they couldn't make it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2010)

8)


----------

